# Kevyn Aucoin look



## Juneplum (Mar 8, 2005)

lovely!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beach_babe_707* 
_this look is so beautiful, you look perfect like a model at a shoot_

 
I agree!! The lighting in your pics is always perfect, your makeup is gorgeous and well damn youre just beautiful, and talented!! 
*me hopes someday to do makeup that well!!*


----------



## alt629 (Mar 8, 2005)

i LOVE the brown & rimmed eyes.  looks really good on you.


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 8, 2005)

lovely on you. thanks


----------



## Miss_C (Mar 8, 2005)

Prettykitty, I just don't want to talk to you anymore!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








You are so HOT girl!!! WoW!!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 9, 2005)

Thx girls!!

Please Miss C!! Don't do it! Talk to me on my MSN.


----------



## sassy*girl (Mar 9, 2005)

Is it from the Making Faces book? I've seen that book before, but I still gotta get it! And of course, you look lovely as always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep posting pics when you can! I love them


----------



## Miss_C (Mar 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Thx girls!!

Please Miss C!! Don't do it! Talk to me on my MSN. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lol!! Ok, I will talk to you, but I dont want to look at you anymore.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Waaaaa... I can't!!! lol!! Ok, ok, I wont do nothing!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 9, 2005)

That look is from Face Forward!!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 9, 2005)

hey, how come bobbi brown's beige doesn't come out like that on me?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gorgeous, of course!


----------



## kissablethoughts (Mar 10, 2005)

.


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 10, 2005)

yea i think im jealoussss!


----------



## libra4200 (Mar 10, 2005)

WOW!! You are stunning!


----------



## Miss_C (Mar 11, 2005)

Prettykitty!!!!!!!

HS : (sorry for the french initailes) I've have just listened the news, and I just heard  about a very big fire closed to your place's!!!  I am anxious!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 R'u'ok???


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 11, 2005)

Miss C, What?? A fire?? Where??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jennifer; Maybe because I use a clear lipgloss on top?


----------



## michelleezy (Mar 11, 2005)

you are soo purty*


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 13, 2005)

Yeah it was a big fire... 4 stores!! They think it was from a 'criminal hand'.


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 15, 2005)

pretty on you. thanks


----------



## Miss_C (Mar 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Yeah it was a big fire... 4 stores!! They think it was from a 'criminal hand'._

 
Because I don't want to say it in english, I will do it in french... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merde!!!





ops:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Really??? grrrrrrrrrr!!!! And for the pet store??? The animals r ok or not? Christmas!!! Grrrrr!!!! I hope they will find the person who did that soon!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 18, 2005)

Thx again! 

All pets are okay! Fiou!


----------

